# Considering this doe .thoughts?



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks like a decent doe. Any more info about her?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I was told shes about 1 yr old so I would guess she hasn't had any kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How is her pigment, bite, teats?

She looks pretty good from here


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> How is her pigment, bite, teats?
> 
> She looks pretty good form here


I just asked I'm waiting on their response now

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

They don't really know because they don't know what I was asking but judging by the 2nd pic her bite looks pretty even to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Is she FB? PB?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

No shes not registered at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So are you looking for show or a commercial doe?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Commercial 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmm she looks good, but since she's not registered, what are they asking for her ?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Amandanicole said:


> Hmm she looks good, but since she's not registered, what are they asking for her ?


$90

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Go get her!

One more thing, make sure the herd is tested for CL/CAE.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

That's a fair price for her! Just paid $400 for a registered doe and I thought I got a good deal! Make sure they worm their goats with a good wormer. See if they gave cdt shots, and look to see if any of the other goats have any obvious illness.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Amandanicole said:


> That's a fair price for her! Just paid $400 for a registered doe and I thought I got a good deal! Make sure they worm their goats with a good wormer. See if they gave cdt shots, and look to see if any of the other goats have any obvious illness.


I've seen a couple of registered doelings in my area with lots of ennoblements in their papers for $300 $350 & $400 that I thought about getting and I would if I planned on joining ABGA and registering their kids but I don't I've still considered it tho

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Do they have the parents on site? If so make sure the parents look good.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Amandanicole said:


> Do they have the parents on site? If so make sure the parents look good.


For the doe pictured or the registered ones ?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

The doe pictured, I've heard goats don't reach mature age till about 3, so I want too make sure that they look good


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Believe she meant parents of the doe pictured.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if they have parents on site but considering that they are downsizing they probably do but I will ask before I decide if I wanna go look or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

they don't have the parents on site -that's what I get for thinking lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol, i was just told yesterday from the guy I got my doe from to always make sure they are honest. He was telling me about how someone he knows gave a lousy goat a bunch of additives just so she'll look good before he sells her, but if they are only wanting $90 for her I don't think they would spend lots of cash on junk for no profit.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

That's true 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thats not a bad price for her. She looks alil fine boned to me but she is still young. I would check teat structure. Her bite an pigment. I also asked how often a goat has been wormed in the last year. For me if they have been wormed more than 3 times I pass but thats me. 90 dollars your prolly not gonna go wrong on her.


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice doe! if you don't get her I will!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Spear-B-Ranch said:


> Nice doe! if you don't get her I will!


Well I changed my mind so she's all yours lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

